# M3P Wheel/Tire Combos - Help



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

My Model 3 Performance is about a month old. Currently running the stock uberturines with summer 20s trying to decide what to do about it. You may have seen my posts to sell both tires and tires and wheels. I live in PGH and our roads are not great. I am trying to figure out the best way to deal with the poor wheel/tire combo Tesla offered me. Appearance is important to me. I do not want to lower the car and I do not want to give up much in terms of appearance from the 20s. So far, I am considering the following options:

1. 19 inch squared 245/40/19
2. 19 inch staggered 235/40/19 and 265/35/19
3. 19 inch square 245/45/19
4. 20 inch all seasons at stock size 235/35/20
5. 20 inch all seasons at 245/35/20

Bearing in mind that I am sensitive to wheel gap but also don't see my 20s lasting long on the rubber bands here in Pittsburgh, any opinions or advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Fellow Pittsburgh resident here. 

My 20s are doing just fine, at least in the summer.
Potholes aren't nearly as bad then.


----------



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

garsh said:


> Fellow Pittsburgh resident here.
> 
> My 20s are doing just fine, at least in the summer.
> Potholes aren't nearly as bad then.


They look terrific. Do you change for the winter?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

But yes, I recommend getting a second set of wheels with some winter-oriented rubber for pothole season.
I went with 18" FastWheels FC04s with taller "Winter Performance" tires.


----------



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks. I am trying to avoid a second set of tires. It typically doesn’t snow a lot (this year excluded) and on the days with snow I can just work from home. Looking for a 1 size fits all solution even though it’s not ideal.


----------



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

According to a tire calculator a 245/40r19 actually has a larger circumference than a 235/35r20. Does this equate to a smaller wheel gap or am I missing something?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

clerkp said:


> According to a tire calculator a 245/40r19 actually has a larger circumference than a 235/35r20. Does this equate to a smaller wheel gap or am I missing something?


It's a minor difference. You'll get about this much difference just from tread wear.
Plus, these are estimated sizes. Different models of tires can differ from these ideal calculations.


----------



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

garsh said:


> It's a minor difference. You'll get about this much difference just from tread wear.
> Plus, these are estimated sizes. Different models of tires can differ from these ideal calculations.
> 
> View attachment 37061


Thanks. So what do you think? Stick with the 20s or go with the 19s? I need to do something soon with the summer rubber in any event.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

clerkp said:


> Thanks. So what do you think? Stick with the 20s or go with the 19s? I need to do something soon with the summer rubber in any event.


It's really up to your personal preferences. I've been bit by potholes in town, so I understand the fear. But I like the look of the 20" wheels, so I run with them most of the year. I just try to pay close attention to the roads during pothole season.

Personally, I love the OEM summer rubber - those Pilot Sport 4S tires are phenomenal, in both dry and wet conditions. That's part of the reason why I decided to get a second set of wheels/tires for winter.


----------



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

garsh said:


> It's really up to your personal preferences. I've been bit by potholes in town, so I understand the fear. But I like the look of the 20" wheels, so I run with them most of the year. I just try to pay close attention to the roads during pothole season.
> 
> Personally, I love the OEM summer rubber - those Pilot Sport 4S tires are phenomenal, in both dry and wet conditions. That's part of the reason why I decided to get a second set of wheels/tires for winter.


Thanks for the opinion. Unfortunately Tesla switched to Pirelli for oem tires and they are a downgrade from the Michelin. Maybe I'll see you around sometime. South Hills/Peters here.


----------



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

I am about to install OEM Michelin Primacy MXM4 tires from non Performance Model 3s, of 2018 vintage, and Fast FCO4s like Garsh has, in 18X8 size, on my 2018 M3P to replace the 20" wheels and summer Pilot Sport 4S tires. The dimensions are almost identical except I will gain an inch in sidewall height which will protect from pothole damage, and the difference in sidewall to wheel rim vertical distance will reduce rim rash.

I recognize I will lose a little "crispness" and cornering performance, but I also expect to lose some cabin noise and gain some efficiency and improved tire wear. I will also buy Discount Tire's tire warranty when I have the tires mounted and balanced. I will also probably suffer from slight tire and wheel tuckage. If that bothers me enough, there's always shims, but I doubt I will resort to that.

Ya pays your money and ya makes your choices...

Best - Gary


----------



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

Oyster Bait said:


> I am about to install OEM Michelin Primacy MXM4 tires from non Performance Model 3s, of 2018 vintage, and Fast FCO4s like Garsh has, in 18X8 size, on my 2018 M3P to replace the 20" wheels and summer Pilot Sport 4S tires. The dimensions are almost identical except I will gain an inch in sidewall height which will protect from pothole damage, and the difference in sidewall to wheel rim vertical distance will reduce rim rash.
> 
> I recognize I will lose a little "crispness" and cornering performance, but I also expect to lose some cabin noise and gain some efficiency and improved tire wear. I will also buy Discount Tire's tire warranty when I have the tires mounted and balanced. I will also probably suffer from slight tire and wheel tuckage. If that bothers me enough, there's always shims, but I doubt I will resort to that.
> 
> ...


Yep makes perfect sense. It's hard to get a feel for exactly how the 18s and 19s look since most cars are lowered at least those posting wheel pics in the web. Leaning toward sticking with the 20s and ASTs as I value appearance quite a bit.


----------



## clerkp (Jan 7, 2021)

garsh said:


> It's really up to your personal preferences. I've been bit by potholes in town, so I understand the fear. But I like the look of the 20" wheels, so I run with them most of the year. I just try to pay close attention to the roads during pothole season.
> 
> Personally, I love the OEM summer rubber - those Pilot Sport 4S tires are phenomenal, in both dry and wet conditions. That's part of the reason why I decided to get a second set of wheels/tires for winter.


Gonna stick with my uberturines for now. I like the look of the 20s too much. All seasons on order from tire rack. Appreciate the advice.


----------

